

Airing: the first hoseless, maskless, micro-CPAP - dsego
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/airing-the-first-hoseless-maskless-micro-cpap#/story

======
DrScump
What percentage of those who rely on CPAP now breathe exclusively through
their noses in the first place?

